# Is this a fitness test?



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

In reading this site, MMSL and Calle Zorro, I've tried new techniques to seduce my wife as well as romance her. 

One of the seduction techniques I've learned about is the sext. I used it last weekend, asking my wife what color undies she was wearing. It worked and got playful, but she was out late with a friend and was ready to sleep when she got home.

So at lunch today, I sent her a text saying "I want you". She responded with "I love you". 

Is this a fitness test?


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

Not sure if that is a 'test' or not, but.. I'm pretty sure I read that same website and got VERY good results with the 'ten second kiss.'


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Negative.

Don't overthink it.

Did her response make you smile or scratch your head?

Your response: "Glad we're on the same page."

Instigate some non-sexual touching when you see her. SHOW her that you love her too, without her having to worry that every time you send a text or offer a kind word that you're trying to get laid.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

There's a trick to the sexting. You can't just say " I want you" on the first text". You have to bait and hook.

What this means is that you need to bait her in, with an opened ended question that absolutely needs a reply. Then, play it from there, but always leave opened ended questions once in a while. It's human nature to want to find out what the rest of the "question" is. This is the bait. Then you have to play it out like a romance novel. Women get turned on in thier minds first, so you have to work on her mind before you make to hook. You want to turn on her mind soo much that it gets her revving up and anticipating what's to come.

For example....

You....." I was just thinking...."
Her...."what?"
You..." How beautiful your eyes are. They are so sexy"
Her..."thanks!
You..."you know what else I think is sexy?"
Her..."no. What? "
You..." how hot you look in that black dress of yours. It makes me want to...."
Her.." yes...go on..."
You.."spin you around and hold you tight against me while I slide my fingers up your thighs and under that dress."
Her..."really?"
You..."Yes. As I slowly glide my hands around you and unzip the back of your dress while I gently kiss the back of your neck as it slides to the floor..."
Her..." hmmm. Sounds wonderful....then?
You..." then I would pick you up, carry you to the bed, lay you down....(CENSORED. LOL)..and let you feel the weight of me pushing down on your thighs when I....."

Ok. You get the picture.

Always end it up like this...

You.."I will be expecting you in that black dress when I get home. Don't worry about dinner/lunch/kids....I have it all taken care of."

You need to keep her in the mood. Nothing will kill her mood more than getting home and then HER having to do all the housework first, or deal with kids.

And Deejo is right. Don't do this all the time. Otherwise she will just make the association that every time you text, you want to get laid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

ooh, that's golden.

wife just started her . today, or else I would be doing this right now.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Alphaomega, that is great advice! Thanks man! 

I don't always do that expecting sex. I often text her to see how her day is, or she'll text me first telling me what's going on. 

I've only ever sexted twice, today being #2.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol. Smarter men than me came up with this technique. I'm just passing on that torch of knowledge to some deserving men out there.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

alphaomega said:


> There's a trick to the sexting. You can't just say " I want you" on the first text". You have to bait and hook.


I agree and also you don't know is what she is doing on the other side of the phone. I don't get much sexting because my husband's job is too demanding but my best friends husband does it. She complains that he gets straight to the point while she's busy dealing with kids. She ends up annoyed not turned on. Also sexting to her would be him saying "sweetie I know how much you need a break so I'm coming home early so you can go out for some alone time". He'd totally get laid if he ever said that but sadly he's clueless. If I thought he'd listen I swear I'd call and tell him but he would just get mad at me (and her). He's one selfish man.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I used to just send a pic of my dong, but that doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

nader said:


> I used to just send a pic of my dong, but that doesn't work anymore.


Don't want to fat-finger the recipient on that one.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

nader said:


> I used to just send a pic of my dong, but that doesn't work anymore.


Um no. Women are more into words than pictures. It all starts and ends with our minds.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

the first time I did it was the culmination of a very sexy game of 'I spy.' Later I just got lazy and only sent the photo. That doesn't work anymore.

Sadly, it's hard for her to exchange txts at work so I have to wait until her days off.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

You should have named the game..."where's Waldo"





nader said:


> the first time I did it was the culmination of a very sexy game of 'I spy.' Later I just got lazy and only sent the photo. That doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Sadly, it's hard for her to exchange txts at work so I have to wait until her days off.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Not clear if that was really a test. 

If she was busy at lunch or engaged in work or conversation, it was most likely a pleasant but sincere way of saying "I appreciate you but now's not the time for dirty talk".

Woman texts "I love you"

Man could respond such as "Good. I may let you show me how much you love me when you get home".

Whether a test or not, don't miss the opportunity to communicate what you wish to communicate to your woman, that she is desired by a desirable man.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Don't want to fat-finger the recipient on that one.


bcc's from all over.

It's safer to send your "bcc's" to Helen Keller.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

jbird669 said:


> Alphaomega, that is great advice! Thanks man!
> 
> I don't always do that expecting sex. I often text her to see how her day is, or she'll text me first telling me what's going on.
> 
> I've only ever sexted twice, today being #2.


I feel old when topics of texting come up. Still, I upgraded our plan about a year ago to unlimited texting. One of my first to my wife when I got to work was something like, "I saw you checking out my butt when I was leaving today. Be ready when I get home!!" Not sure if its healthy that too much of our sex life is angry sex over me accusing her in a teasing way.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Ok gents,

Couple of things. She actually did fitness test me yesterday. She asked me to get her some wine. Now she went to help a girlfriend with wedding plans so I had to watch our daughter. PA is anal about kids in state liquor stores. So I told her it'd be very hard to do with daughter. She got kind of miffed but dropped it and was fine rest of the day.

So today, I had plans that ended up being cancelled. I just got my bonus (fiscal year ended in April) and my wife is ecstatic. So I plan on getting her wine and celebrating and turning this into a physical night. We've been texting some thing morning but I don't want to sext her today. So here's my plan: I am going to go home during lunch (I only get 30 mins but I live 10 mins away) tell her my news and do the 10-second kiss. Since I got a bonus I was going to do dinner out so she doesn't have to cook plus I'm going to bathe my daughter. Any other suggestions to get her mind going towards sex?


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

bump


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

After you do the 10 second kiss, tell her that her jeans make her ass look exceptionally good today.



jbird669 said:


> Ok gents,
> 
> Couple of things. She actually did fitness test me yesterday. She asked me to get her some wine. Now she went to help a girlfriend with wedding plans so I had to watch our daughter. PA is anal about kids in state liquor stores. So I told her it'd be very hard to do with daughter. She got kind of miffed but dropped it and was fine rest of the day.
> 
> So today, I had plans that ended up being cancelled. I just got my bonus (fiscal year ended in April) and my wife is ecstatic. So I plan on getting her wine and celebrating and turning this into a physical night. We've been texting some thing morning but I don't want to sext her today. So here's my plan: I am going to go home during lunch (I only get 30 mins but I live 10 mins away) tell her my news and do the 10-second kiss. Since I got a bonus I was going to do dinner out so she doesn't have to cook plus I'm going to bathe my daughter. Any other suggestions to get her mind going towards sex?


----------



## Danny Boy (May 25, 2011)

Conrad said:


> After you do the 10 second kiss, tell her that her jeans make her ass look exceptionally good today.


not sure about this. my wife would read into this and wonder if I meant that she needed those jeans for her ass to look good. If I was going to say something like this I would say, "Damn, your ass makes those jeans so hot on you!"...and I wouldn't be lying. Then if I was feeling bold I would smack it, say nothing more and leave for work. Maybe this is why I fail fitness tests.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Danny Boy, that's a good one! It came too late for lunch so I'll try it in the parking lot at dinner. I'll smack it and walk inside.


----------

